# Taking a VOIP number...and applying for Jobs from India



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi guys,,

I would be moving to Melbourne where I have my friend ..So its like this now I have a address in Melbourne and I have also taken a VOIP australian number..which is like im virtually in Australia but physically in India..

So now applying to jobs with this address and phone numbers will help to go to telephonic interview levels ?

Need some inputs


----------



## ksivasarana (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks good approach!!! But not sure if employers prefer interviewing over phone. Eventually I am also in the same plan once PR is approved. Could you please tell me the site/procedure for taking Aus VOIP Number? 

BTW, when are u planning to migrate to AUS?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

I was thinking of this approach coz I can atleast line up interviews.......I currently dont have any time lines...but thought I should initially try my luck for few months from India and then plan to move..


----------



## ksivasarana (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmm....

Could you please tell me the site/procedure for taking Aus VOIP Number?


----------



## rajir (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi,
Use Skype this is our personal experience ofcourse. My hubby had taken a Skype number n he got his job through that n surprisingly after joining the job he came to know that some of the people who interviewed him thought he is local because of the number.


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

rajir said:


> Hi,
> Use Skype this is our personal experience ofcourse. My hubby had taken a Skype number n he got his job through that n surprisingly after joining the job he came to know that some of the people who interviewed him thought he is local because of the number.


Hey,

Do you mind sharing the process to obtain the VOIP number? I am in US & have just got PR yesterday. I think I should start searching for job & nothing can be better than having job in hand before actually moving to Aus


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

I have got the number from sonetel...it also provides an android application to the mobile phone..apart from tht it also rerouts the call to the mobile number to which you want to...I jus tooks 2 days ago but no luck as of now...


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

rajir said:


> Hi,
> Use Skype this is our personal experience ofcourse. My hubby had taken a Skype number n he got his job through that n surprisingly after joining the job he came to know that some of the people who interviewed him thought he is local because of the number.


HI Rajir,

Can you please tell me how did you setup Skype number. I just took Skype number for 15 Euros for Australi- VIC number and now for call forwarding it is asking me for 10 euros more for Credit. How exactly it works..Can you please explain in detail.. Can anybody please help me..


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

I too am planning for a Voip number forwarded to my cell in India. Have checked Skype, Flynumber, Sonetel. Skype seems to be a bit costly. Confused between FLynumber/Sonetel. Have listed a comparison below.
Any other providers? Pl do share/suggest



Vendor|One Time Setup Fee|Monthly|3-Month|Annual|Call Forward Charges / Minute|Type of Payment|Remarks
Skype| 0 |NA| A$ 16.05 | A$ 40.00 | A$ 0.11 |Prepaid - PAYG| Choice of Numbers
Flynumber| 0| US$ 4.95 | US$ 14.85 | US$ 59.40 | US$ 0.03 |Prepaid - PAYG| 
Sonetel| US$ 4.90 | US$ 4.90 | US$ 14.70 | US$ 58.80 | US$ 0.029 |Prepaid - PAYG| 
Sonetel| US$ 4.90 | US$ 14.85 | US$ 44.55 | US$ 178.20 |FREE | Prepaid - PAYG|4.90+9.95 Premium Charge per user + SMS+Fax as email


NOTE: This is | [pipe operator] separated data. You can import in excel to get a proper view.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

One month back I have read one post to take VOIP. I found sonetel is the good one though it is costly but it has the android app and I have 3G in my mobile. Now, I have Australia number being in india and applying jobs daily. I got two interview calls and one got cleared and another scheduled. Till now I have applied for 10 jobs. 

The comparission makes only 100 to 200 rupees difference. You can go with any one

-Rams


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't think you'll be successful with that. If they know you are in India, they wouldn't really care whether they are calling an Australian or an Indian number.
And if you pretend being in Australia even if you are not, they will probably find out and not hire you because you were lying to them.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ramoz said:


> One month back I have read one post to take VOIP. I found sonetel is the good one though it is costly but it has the android app and I have 3G in my mobile. Now, I have Australia number being in india and applying jobs daily. I got two interview calls and one got cleared and another scheduled. Till now I have applied for 10 jobs.
> 
> The comparission makes only 100 to 200 rupees difference. You can go with any one
> 
> -Rams


Congrats, you got hired or you cleared one round? - few questions:
1. What do you say to them when they ask location? 
2. How's interview setup - phone or skype; don't they ask to come-over to attend interview?
3. When they ask, when can you join- what do you say? 
4. You already in resigned period? when are you planning to leave?


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

I've tried this method before using www.sendmycalls.com. It's a VOIP call forwarding service and they charge you between $0.02 - $0.30/minute, depending where you live and where the VOIP is located.

Honestly, this strategy is not really effective. However, it did allow me to build a small network. Getting to speak with recruiters over the phone, telling them I'm overseas and chatting about my experience and asking them if it's possible for me to contact them as soon as I land. 

Adding them to my LinkedIn account and creating a small network of recruiters worked wonders for me. As soon as I landed, I was able to book numerous interviews.

The reality is: recruiters and employers want to hire people living in Australia. They want to meet you FACE TO FACE and make sure you fit the culture. Culture fit is CRUCIAL!! I can't stress this enough

Good luck everyone


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

berny1999 said:


> I've tried this method before using www.sendmycalls.com. It's a VOIP call forwarding service and they charge you between $0.02 - $0.30/minute, depending where you live and where the VOIP is located.
> 
> Honestly, this strategy is not really effective. However, it did allow me to build a small network. Getting to speak with recruiters over the phone, telling them I'm overseas and chatting about my experience and asking them if it's possible for me to contact them as soon as I land.
> 
> ...


thx but The link is not working..


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

superm said:


> thx but The link is not working..


Sorry its www.sendmycall.com


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

berny1999 said:


> Sorry its www.sendmycall.com


Thanks.. will check that!


----------



## ksivasarana (Apr 13, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats, you got hired or you cleared one round? - few questions:
> 1. What do you say to them when they ask location?
> 2. How's interview setup - phone or skype; don't they ask to come-over to attend interview?
> 3. When they ask, when can you join- what do you say?
> 4. You already in resigned period? when are you planning to leave?


Hi ramoz,

I do have the same questions. I took number from Skype but what I should answer for the questions listed above when the recruiter asks. BTW, what is your skill set?

It will help a lot of aspiring candidates.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksivasarana (Apr 13, 2012)

kark said:


> I have got the number from sonetel...it also provides an android application to the mobile phone..apart from tht it also rerouts the call to the mobile number to which you want to...I jus tooks 2 days ago but no luck as of now...


Any luck kark? I received grant letter recently and trying for a job from India. It would be of great help if you can answer the following:

1. What do you say to them when they ask location? 
2. How's interview setup - phone or skype; don't they ask to come-over to attend interview?
3. When they ask, when can you join- what do you say? 
4. You already in resigned period? when are you planning to leave?

SuperM has also same questions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

I am subscribing to this thread. Please do keep us updated guys. It'll be a big help.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Waiting for any update from successful candidates... will be really helpful...

Rgds
HR


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

ksivasarana said:


> Any luck kark? I received grant letter recently and trying for a job from India. It would be of great help if you can answer the following:
> 
> 1. What do you say to them when they ask location?
> 2. How's interview setup - phone or skype; don't they ask to come-over to attend interview?
> ...


Actually speaking no luck...coz I had given a Indian address..but I did get a telephonic interview with ANZ with my Indian Number but didnt go thru...but it was a good experience....

im looking to move in Aug...but wrt to Jobs i think i should get some thing once im there


----------



## ksivasarana (Apr 13, 2012)

kark said:


> Actually speaking no luck...coz I had given a Indian address..but I did get a telephonic interview with ANZ with my Indian Number but didnt go thru...but it was a good experience....
> 
> im looking to move in Aug...but wrt to Jobs i think i should get some thing once im there


Thanks for your reply Kark. May I know your skill set if you don't mind? I am also planning to fly in Jul/Aug. I am based in Hyderabad and May I know from where would you be flying?


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

ksivasarana said:


> Thanks for your reply Kark. May I know your skill set if you don't mind? I am also planning to fly in Jul/Aug. I am based in Hyderabad and May I know from where would you be flying?


Im from chennai and Im a Business Analyst in Banking ...Im also looking to move in Jul or Aug..


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

kark said:


> Actually speaking no luck...coz I had given a Indian address..but I did get a telephonic interview with ANZ with my Indian Number but didnt go thru...but it was a good experience....
> 
> im looking to move in Aug...but wrt to Jobs i think i should get some thing once im there


Is it necessary to provide an address?


----------



## ksivasarana (Apr 13, 2012)

kark said:


> Im from chennai and Im a Business Analyst in Banking ...Im also looking to move in Jul or Aug..


Thanks for your reply Kark.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Skype number dilemma*

Hello folks,

As most of us think of, I too am thinking of taking a Skype number. However there's a question mark popping my mind - After I take the Skype number, I will set the call forwarding to my Indian number and flash it in my resume and circulate it. When I will reach Australia, I'll surely be buying an actual Australian number through a network operator and will be updating my resume with this actual number. Then what will happen to the virtual Skype number and more importantly the resumes which have already been circulated (which would be pointing to the old Skype number) ? 

Please share your thoughts..

I'm traveling to Sydney on 7th of June.


----------



## ksivasarana (Apr 13, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> As most of us think of, I too am thinking of taking a Skype number. However there's a question mark popping my mind - After I take the Skype number, I will set the call forwarding to my Indian number and flash it in my resume and circulate it. When I will reach Australia, I'll surely be buying an actual Australian number through a network operator and will be updating my resume with this actual number. Then what will happen to the virtual Skype number and more importantly the resumes which have already been circulated (which would be pointing to the old Skype number) ?
> 
> ...


Hey Sandeep,

I also took Skype number...and am also in the same confusion as u. As u have already landed in Sydney can u pls tell me what did u do with Skype number?


----------



## mindfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

looking for jobs from India and applying for them wont really get u too far in my honest opinion, having lived in Australia for 5 years (unless ur absolutely lucky). Pretty impractical and ineffective approach.


----------



## pankajgalhotra (Oct 5, 2013)

*pankajgalhotra+918954775377*



ramoz said:


> One month back I have read one post to take VOIP. I found sonetel is the good one though it is costly but it has the android app and I have 3G in my mobile. Now, I have Australia number being in india and applying jobs daily. I got two interview calls and one got cleared and another scheduled. Till now I have applied for 10 jobs.
> 
> The comparission makes only 100 to 200 rupees difference. You can go with any one
> 
> -Rams


Hi,
Can you please share your contact number at +918954775377


----------

